# Causes of Ash/Smokey Taste



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

I've basically been able to put every stick I've smoked into one of two categories: 1) Flavorful Taste, or 2) Smokey/Ash Taste

I'm wondering if this is just me being obsessive over every detail or if I'm doing something to cause the bad taste. I would guess that improper lighting is the main culprit of bad taste. 

I don't mean to turn this into yet another "Proper Way to Light" thread, but it does get me thinking. I've heard a lot about making sure to never let the flame actually touch the cigar foot, yet when I asked my cigar shop expert about lighting, he demonstrated and had his torch flame touching everything. 

What do you guys think are the most important steps to take to ensure that you get the full taste out of your cigars? What are the most important parts of proper lighting?

Hope that makes sense. 


P.S. If anybody out there would want to make a quick video of a proper light with CLOSE UP camera work, I'd love to see it.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

I let my torch touch the entire foot ... yet watch Brian Glenn from Cigar Obsession ...

1502 Black Gold Toro Cigar Review - CigarObsession - The best cigar review videos

This is a pretty good example as it is at night and you can see the flame of the torch.

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When my smoke starts to taste "off" I purge ,usually twice a cigar.after the first third and around the second third.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Just in case you didn't know what "purge" was ... as I didn't. I ran a Google search about the topic and guess what? It pointed my right back to Puff.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/135551-what-exactly-purging-cigar.html

Thanks @UBC03 ... as expected I learn something new everyday here.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry. .sometimes I don't think. .by" sometimes" I mean never.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@UBC03 ... Dude, I have no idea what that means ... just making sure I didn't offend you in some way.

C. T.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WinsorHumidors said:


> @UBC03 ... Dude, I have no idea what that means ... just making sure I didn't offend you in some way.
> 
> C. T.


No, I use terms assuming people know what they mean. .totally my bad. .wasn't thinking.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info. 

What confuses me is this...I've heard many well informed smokers use the analogy that a cigar is like a sponge and that it holds all of the taste/odor that passes through it. So when you're toasting and lighting your cigar, you get some of that black, burnt material at the very beginning...wouldn't those first few initial draws drag some of that burnt/ash odor through the cigar and give it a bad flavor?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

There's a way. .I can't remember the technique ' s name. .something french. .but in general you toast your cigar, then clip it, and instead of the first thing being an inhale. You purge it. (Blow through it)


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

WinsorHumidors said:


> Just in case you didn't know what "purge" was ... as I didn't. I ran a Google search about the topic and guess what? It pointed my right back to Puff.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/135551-what-exactly-purging-cigar.html
> 
> Thanks @UBC03 ... as expected I learn something new everyday here.


In that thread, someone says to purge you blow out while holding a flame under the foot...

Why do you need a flame present when purging?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You don't, as far as I'm concerned. .I read that awhile ago. There may be a reason but it's lost on me.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

No clue ... I've never found the need to purge ... but if I had to guess it would be to heat up the oils in the tobacco. But, as I stated before ... spitballing here.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

I purge often (2 or 3 times a smoke, and every time after I have to relight). I am not sure of the reason for the light at the end and don't do it anymore. I never really could tell a difference.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> There's a way. .I can't remember the technique ' s name. .something french. .but in general you toast your cigar, then clip it, and instead of the first thing being an inhale. You purge it. (Blow through it)


My lighting ritual involves a soft flame toast, I then pull the flame away and purge through the cigar, turn it around and blow into the foot to see how even it's lit. If it's almost there I generally give it a draw near the flame and I'm good to go.

The purge at the beginning seems to aid start up without having to draw through the cigar until it's ready.

You will see plenty of guys light their cigars with a trip torch butted right against the foot and claim it's fine. So whatever works for you hah.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I also purge during the smoke when the ash falls off. I find that once it loses that insulation it wants to go out faster so I purge to give it a little heat and even up the burn without having to draw through it a bunch.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't get it... the smoky/ash taste thing, I mean. I hear people talk about the way they light their cigar causing a burnt taste, but no matter how I light my cigars it doesn't seem to make any difference.

Purging I do get, and I do it often enough when the taste goes off, or as @ForceofWill said, to get a little extra heat into a struggling cherry.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I remember Amy posting about purging into a flame.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-smoke-today-non-habanos-919.html#post3790017


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> My lighting ritual involves a soft flame toast, I then pull the flame away and purge through the cigar, turn it around and blow into the foot to see how even it's lit. If it's almost there I generally give it a draw near the flame and I'm good to go.
> 
> The purge at the beginning seems to aid start up without having to draw through the cigar until it's ready.
> 
> You will see plenty of guys light their cigars with a trip torch butted right against the foot and claim it's fine. So whatever works for you hah.


Maybe I don't understand the meaning of "toasting"...I always thought that toasting meant warming up the foot enough so that it turns black (what I'd call "toasted") but not to the point that it's actually lit and glowing...

ForceofWill, did you forget a step, or do you actually light the foot while you're doing the "toasting"?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Bluewaterpig said:


> Maybe I don't understand the meaning of "toasting"...I always thought that toasting meant warming up the foot enough so that it turns black (what I'd call "toasted") but not to the point that it's actually lit and glowing...
> 
> ForceofWill, did you forget a step, or do you actually light the foot while you're doing the "toasting"?


When I purge through the cigar it usually lights fully, then I check by blowing on foot. Toasting to me is lighting slowly just to the point of combustion.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

I believe the ashy taste the OP is experiencing is the same off taste you get if you let the stick go out and relight. IMHO it's caused by tobacco oils that have dried hardened and are then relighted. OP, is that the taste you are referring to, or something else?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Is it possible that the ashy taste is from smoking too fast? Burning too hot?

I'd be curious to know if the OP tried "purging" and if anything happened.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

There are many factors that could cause the taste: bad storage, shitty cigar, using a zippo. If purging doesn't work & you are using a torch, try another stick.


----------

